# Independence Day 3: Roland Emmerich spricht über den möglichen Nachfolger



## Icetii (20. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Independence Day 3: Roland Emmerich spricht über den möglichen Nachfolger* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Independence Day 3: Roland Emmerich spricht über den möglichen Nachfolger*


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2020)

Da Teil 2 mit nem devtigen Cliffhänger endete, hätte ich nix gegen Teil 3.

Präsident Whitmore ksnn zwar leider nicht mehr dabei sein, aber Levinson und den verrückten Dr. Okan würde ich gerne wiedersehen


----------



## Phone (20. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Da Teil 2 mit nem devtigen Cliffhänger endete, hätte ich nix gegen Teil 3.
> 
> Präsident Whitmore ksnn zwar leider nicht mehr dabei sein, aber Levinson und den verrückten Dr. Okan würde ich gerne wiedersehen



Teil 2 hat so alles bedienen wollen was zwei Beine hat.. Grandios schlecht. 
Alles auf mega cool dazu noch ein paar gleichgeschlechtlich liebende, paar Farbige und Asiaten und der obligatorische Outlaw Draufgänger.
Das Gesamtbild war schlicht scheiße...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2020)

*Independence Day 3: Roland Emmerich spricht über den möglichen Nachfolger*

Nach dem Blindgänger und finanziellen Desaster von Teil 2 hätte ich nicht mehr mit einem Teil 3 gerechnet. Ich hoffe aber der 3. Teil wird deutlich besser als Teil 2. 



Spoiler



Man hat allerdings für meine Begriffe einen riesigen Fehler gemacht indem man den Charakter von Will Smith ohne Rückkehroption in Teil 2 eingebaut hat indem man ihn für tot erklärt hat (Flugzeugabsturz). Will Smith war neben Jeff Goldblum und dessen Filmvater das Zugpferd in Teil 1.

Auch wenn Will Smith in Teil 2 zeitlich nicht konnte hat man sich so einen späteren potentiellen Auftritt in Teil 3 dadurch komplett verbaut (es sei den Teil 2 wird zu non canon erklärt . Man hätte die Abwesenheit von Will Smith anders erklären können (Auslandseinsatz oder ähnliches) um eine Rückkehr in Teil 3 offen zu halten. Aber so hat man diese Option leichtfertig verbaut.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2020)

Der Präsident war auch ein Zugpferd, alleine schon weg der Rede und dem finalen Luftkampf, zudem war eben noch der Wissenschaftler Okan (weiß nicht wie er geschrieben wird) und der Typ der sagte er sei von Aliens entführt worden (Rushel irgendwas) coole Figuren im 1. Film


----------



## MrFob (20. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Präsident war auch ein Zugpferd, alleine schon weg der Rede und dem finalen Luftkampf, zudem war eben noch der Wissenschaftler Okan (weiß nicht wie er geschrieben wird) und der Typ der sagte er sei von Aliens entführt worden (Rushel irgendwas) coole Figuren im 1. Film



Bei Dr. Okan kann ich nicht anders, als einfach einen komplett ausgeflippten Data zu sehen. Sorry Brent Spiner. 

Aber jo, die ausgeflippten Charaktere waren es, die den ersten Film ausgemacht haben, Ausserdem glaube ich auch, es war so ein bisschen ein Kind seiner Zeit. die 90er waren voll von verrueckten Action Filmen, die Zeiten sind aber irgendwie vorbei. Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren oder so mal Independence Day 1 und 2 hintereinander angeschaut und naja, ich sag's mal so, was die Handlung und Dramatik und so abgeht ist der erste Teil auch nicht wirklich besser als der wweite. Beides totaler Schlock. Dem zweitenfehlen halt wirklich in erster Linie die sympathischen/komplett ausgeflippten Charactere (ich sag nur Russell, der Bruchpilot ).


----------



## dynAdZ (20. Februar 2020)

„... Zerstörung der beiden Planeten ...“ uh oh.


----------



## Messeryocke (21. Februar 2020)

Wir wissen doch alle seit Iron Sky wer auf dem Mond sein Unwesen treibt...das kann ja nur in einem Katastrophenfilm enden.


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Februar 2020)

DEr erste Film ging ja noch, wenn man ihn nicht ernst genommen hatte, als leichte Kost gegen Langeweile, der zweite dann war irgendwie unnötig, was dann wohl zum Dritten Film passen würde: auch unnötig, wenn dieser genauso schlecht erzählt wird.


----------

